# Advice needed about homeless cat



## sanna08 (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if that's a right place to post this thread, but it's my best guess.
Are there any organisations in the UK that can help with neutering a homeless cat for free?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Cats Protection League would take in a homeless stray and neuter before re-homing or trap neuter and release Ferals if they were being supported, but under current circumstances I don’t know if they’ll be able to help.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

sanna08 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure if that's a right place to post this thread, but it's my best guess.
> Are there any organisations in the UK that can help with neutering a homeless cat for free?


Call around and ask. Call rescues and shelters as well as Cat's Protection. Call vets and ask what programs they know of regarding Trap Neuter Return (TNR). You'll find help I'm sure of it, it just may take some effort. You can do it!.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2021)

sanna08 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure if that's a right place to post this thread, but it's my best guess.
> Are there any organisations in the UK that can help with neutering a homeless cat for free?


Sure there are. It's their thing. Where in the U.K. are?


----------

